# Converting Pakistani drivers licence to a Victoria drivers licence



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Pakistani drivers licence and I want to convert it to a Victoria state drivers licence. I read from Vic Roads website that I need to have had the licence for at least three years in Pakistan to be eligible for conversion. My problem is I have the old note book (copy format) licence and not the new computerized licence. Is that going to a problem for me or will that licence be converted to a VicRoads licence easily?
Please advice.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have the license since?? notebook or the new one isnt the issue here, how long have you been holding the same is the question, if it is valid still and you have had it for over 3 years then yes you can get it converted by taking the computer tests and driving test


----------

